# Grundrezept für billige Boilies?



## cHiNaKrAcHeR (21. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

habe mir überlegt ins Karpfengeschäft einzusteigen, aber bei den Boiliepreisen von Readies hab ich als armer Student erstmal den Haken geschluckt. 

Da ich fest daran glaube "Selbermachen ist besser und billiger als Selberkaufen", habe ich mir nun überlegt, Boilies selbst zu rollen. Nun will ich nicht bei meinem ersten Versuch irgendwelche teuren Zutaten einsetzen und nachher geht was schief (z.B. weil zu lange gekocht o.ä.) und ich kann die Boilies wegwerfen (oder nur noch zum Ping-Pongspielen nutzen).

Gibt es ein günstiges Grundrezept, mit dem man erstmal versuchen kann, überhaupt feste Murmeln herzustellen?

Wie kann ich das Grundrezept dann verfeinern, ohne meinen kleinen Geldbeutel zu überlasten.

Am besten wäre es, wenn ich die Zutaten nicht groß suchen muss, also Rezepte mit Zutaten aus dem Supermarkt, Baumarkt oder der Zoohandlung wären prima.

Hab im Netz viele Rezepte gefunden, aber die waren immer mit Spezialzutaten wie Laktatbumin, Casein oder Garnelenmehl. Ich weiß garnicht, wo ich das Zeug herbekommen soll. #c

Würde gerne mit Backaromen experimentieren. Geht das? Auf was muss ich dabei achten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus. #6

Gruß 
Marc


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Grundrezept für auf Karpfen (BILLIG)wäre zb.

-eine Dose Mais

-kl.Speisekartoffeln

-die gute alte Teigkugel (Aromabeutel nicht vergessen)

-Bananenwürfel

-und zu guter letzt Frollic

all das 
ist auch nach einiger Zeit 

FÄNGIG!!!


----------



## Soxl (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Hoi Marc #h 


			
				cHiNaKrAcHeR schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab ich als armer Student erstmal den Haken geschluckt.


Aua...


> "Selbermachen ist besser und billiger als Selberkaufen"


"Besser" fast immer, billiger vielleicht ein wenig zu pauschal betrachtet. Nicht vergessen welche Gerätschaften man braucht, welchen Verbrauch diese haben (Strom, Gas, was auch immer...) und die Arbeitszeit die man investiert. 

Aber klar, kommt man an die Gerätschaften günstig ran, und hat ausreichend Zeit und Lust selbst zu rollen - dann geht die Rechnung bei vergleichbarer Qualität in jedem Fall auf. 


> Gibt es ein günstiges Grundrezept...


Wirf mal die Suche hier im Board an - wir hatten brauchbare Diskussionen über Forelli/Gries-Mixe und auch über verschiedene Möglichkeiten diese "aufzupeppen". 


> Spezialzutaten wie Laktatbumin, Casein oder Garnelenmehl. Ich weiß garnicht, wo ich das Zeug herbekommen soll.


In den Mengen, die "Otto Normalkarpfenangler" so verrollt aus'm Angelladen. Erst bei gröberen Rollaktionen lohnt sich wirklich die Beschaffung größerer Mengen zu besseren Preisen direkt ab "Produzent" (z. B. Molkereien bei Caseinaten, etc.).


> Würde gerne mit Backaromen experimentieren. Geht das? Auf was muss ich dabei achten?


Fast alles "geht", Frage ist immer nur was es bringt... Grundsätzlich kann man mit Duftwässerchen (Backaromen, Flavours,...) viel schneller einen Köder ruinieren (fängt nicht) als daraus einen "Renner" zu machen. 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Ciprohunter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Hallo.

Ein perfekter Mix zum einsteigen ist:
70% Forelli
30% Grieß (Hartweizen)

Kein Flavour, kein Sweetner.

Das Forelli kann man in der passenden Menge (ca. 700g auf 10 Eier, muss man mal ausprobieren) Eier einweichen und dann nach einer halben Stunde den fehlenden Grieß (300g) schrittweise zugeben, bis eine feste aber immer noch geschmeidige Masse (Konsistenz in etwa wie Knete) erreicht ist. So muss man das Forelli nicht mahlen.


----------



## Gunni77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Hallo

"Ein perfekter Mix zum einsteigen ist:
70% Forelli
30% Grieß (Hartweizen)

Kein Flavour, kein Sweetner.

Das Forelli kann man in der passenden Menge (ca. 700g auf 10 Eier, muss man mal ausprobieren) Eier einweichen und dann nach einer halben Stunde den fehlenden Grieß (300g) schrittweise zugeben, bis eine feste aber immer noch geschmeidige Masse (Konsistenz in etwa wie Knete) erreicht ist. So muss man das Forelli nicht mahlen."

Nur und wirklich nur Zustimmung, nur ein kleiner Nachtrag: Besorg dir besonders fein gekörntes Forelli, 2mm ist gut, das weicht besser ein.

Gruß


----------



## Ciprohunter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Dieser Mix hat auch schon tausende Karpfen gefangen. Damit machst Du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## cHiNaKrAcHeR (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*



			
				Ciprohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ein perfekter Mix zum einsteigen ist:
> 70% Forelli
> ...



Vielen Dank. Genau sowas hab ich gemeint. #6

Werde gleich mal nächste Woche losziehen und diese Grundzutaten besorgen.

Nochmal zum Thema Flavour. Angenommen ich will Vanilleboilies machen. Könnte ich einfach Vanillin zum Teig hinzugeben? |kopfkrat

Greetz


----------



## wolf (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*



			
				Ciprohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Mix hat auch schon tausende Karpfen gefangen. Damit machst Du nichts verkehrt.




Zehntausende.



Wirtlich nix falsch, nur sollte das Forelli ais Fischmehl bestehen und nicht aus Soja.

Viel Spaß in der WG-Küche


----------



## Ciprohunter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Hallo.



> Nochmal zum Thema Flavour. Angenommen ich will Vanilleboilies machen. Könnte ich einfach Vanillin zum Teig hinzugeben? |kopfkrat


Joa könntest Du, nur wird ein großteil davon beim kochen wieder ausgewaschen, aber prinzipiell ist es nicht verkehrt. 
Aber lass Dir sagen, dass Flavour viel weniger Karpfen fängt als die Angler wahr haben wollen.
Versuch mal Küchengewürze, wie Paprika oder Curry, wenn Du Geschmack an die Boilies bekommen willst (ca. 10g auf 1kg Mix bzw. 10 Eier).


----------



## cHiNaKrAcHeR (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*



			
				Ciprohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal Küchengewürze, wie Paprika oder Curry, wenn Du Geschmack an die Boilies bekommen willst (ca. 10g auf 1kg Mix bzw. 10 Eier).



Ich vermute mal, Pfeffer und Tabasco sollte ich vermeiden?! :q

Thxal


----------



## Ciprohunter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Hallo.



> Ich vermute mal, Pfeffer und Tabasco sollte ich vermeiden?! :q


Nein Pfeffer und Tabasco gehen auch.
Mit Schwarzpfefferöl wurden schon jede Menge Karpfen gefangen. Musst bedenken, dass Fische keinen Durst kennen


----------



## cHiNaKrAcHeR (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*



			
				Ciprohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Pfeffer und Tabasco gehen auch.
> Mit Schwarzpfefferöl wurden schon jede Menge Karpfen gefangen. Musst bedenken, dass Fische keinen Durst kennen



Na dann werd ich mal tief in meiner Gewürzkiste kramen und mal austesten, was so geht.


----------



## Soxl (21. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*

Hoi,


> ...nur sollte das Forelli ais Fischmehl bestehen...


Yep, ebenso wichtig wie _frische_ Ware... (wer mir das wohl gelernt hat  |kopfkrat   )

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*



			
				Ciprohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> 
> Nein Pfeffer und Tabasco gehen auch.
> Mit Schwarzpfefferöl wurden schon jede Menge Karpfen gefangen. Musst bedenken, dass Fische keinen Durst kennen



schon mal mit Piri-Piri einen Versuch gestartet...!?#c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. August 2005)

*AW: Grundrezept für billige Boilies?*



> Ich vermute mal, Pfeffer und Tabasco sollte ich vermeiden?!


Da nur Säugetiere überhaupt die Passenden Rezeptoren für das Brennerlebnis haben, kannst Du da ruhig in die Vollen greifen. 
Der Essig im Tabasco stellt dabei das grösste Problem dar, nicht der schärfegrad.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

